
Triceratops never actually existed, scientists say - sethbannon
http://www.nationalpost.com/m/wp/news/blog.html?b=news.nationalpost.com%2F2010%2F08%2F03%2Ftriceratops-never-actually-existed-scientists-say
======
mateo411
This article is 3 years old. The 6 year old in me, fervently believes it to be
incorrect.

